# greenpan Michelle roux



## aaron mckeown (Feb 19, 2013)

Has anyone any experiance with this line ?? They seem great value, try ply, lifetime warranty, and very economically priced,
http://www.green-pan.co.uk/uk/michel-roux-by-greenpan-2565.htm


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know the product, but dreamed with this_ saucier_ that Michel Roux Jr. use on many of his recipes. The line is sensible priced also.





  








Michel-Roux-Collection-by-GreenPan-20cm-Open-Sauci




__
ordo


__
Mar 22, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Those do indeed look like nice pans but also very expensive. My experience has been that spending a lot of money on non-stick pans such as these is not worth the investment. Even with great care the coating fades after time and I have found some excellent and inexpensive alternatives. If you are going to get the pans without the coating and just go with a straight stainless steel then I would say yes. Good cookware is worth the investment and you will have them for life.

Here are some alternatives I have found.
[product="27087"]Green Earth Frying Pan 3 Piece Set By Ozeri 8 10 12 With Textured Ceramic Non Stick Coating From Germany 100 Ptfe And Pfoa Free [/product]


----------

